# Mattresses - what to look for?



## Kikie (Nov 7, 2008)

We need to go with our landlord to choose a new mattress but are confused as to what the various standards mean. Partly because I havent bought a mattress in about 10 years and partly because of the different language/different descriptions. So, can anyone give us some idea what to look for please in the descriptions? Obviously we will try in the shop but that wont necessarily tell us quality etc.

We need a very good quality medium to firm mattress that stays COOL, unlike the orginal Tempur mattress. One that supports both of us without throwing one out of the bed when the other sneezes or turns over. We both sleep lightly, with back problems so it is essential to get this right. Are there any names, makes, types, standard numbers, descriptions we should look for?

Before anyone asks we did say we would get it ourselves but he prefers to do it this way. 

Thanks!


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

I reckon you should ask your window cleaner for advice as in Spain apparently they are experts on this subject

I know that sounds daft and frankly I didn't know about this myself until last week when I came back to our place unexpectedly and found my wife and the window cleaner in our bedroom

It turns out he was checking the mattress as in Spain it's part of their job

It's lucky he told me as I could easily have got the wrong idea and could have made myself look a complete fool!!!

Ps If you don't have a window cleaner in Spain from my experience apparently the local baker, taxi driver, barman joiner and binman all supply the same service


----------



## danboy20 (Jul 10, 2017)

haha....the best way, is to lie on the mattress, and see if you are comfortable or not!! Sorry for stating the obvious.


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd (Nov 1, 2016)

And don't forget to look under the mattress to see if someone has stashed their money away.


----------



## Kikie (Nov 7, 2008)

Well thanks everyone.  I was hoping for genuine info though. I know from experience that just lying on a bed in a storeroom is not enough. For instance you cant tell how the mattress heats up/stays cool. Or what the quality of the internal structure is. Hence trying to understand the various types and descriptions.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

When we first moved to Spain, we bought a king size futon. Not a cheap Ikea style futon, a proper japanese (and stupidly expensive) futon.

The mattress is very firm and made of multiple layers of cotton, stitched together. It is still the most comfortable bed I have ever slept in. Even though they told us that after about 10 years we should take the mattress to be unstitched, the layers separarted and re-stitched so that it becomes like new again, we have not yet done that.

Every time I sleep in a hotel or other bed with springs / foam / latex mattresses, I feel like I am on a bouncy castle compared to my beloved futon! But its horses for courses as they say.


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

This might help: Mattress buying guide: how to choose a mattress | The Independent

The mattress industry isn't very consumer friendly. You can't compare products online or in shops as they change the names for the same products. Everything is on permanent 'sale' and the shops always throw in things 'free'.

If you have an Ikea near you they will exchange the mattress if you don't like it. Problem is the non-standard sizes.

Another tip is to go a bit firmer than you think and then use a topper to soften it if you need. Also protects the mattress.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I find a hammock works well. I never have any problem falling asleep in it.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Overandout said:


> When we first moved to Spain, we bought a king size futon. Not a cheap Ikea style futon, a proper japanese (and stupidly expensive) futon.
> 
> The mattress is very firm and made of multiple layers of cotton, stitched together. It is still the most comfortable bed I have ever slept in. Even though they told us that after about 10 years we should take the mattress to be unstitched, the layers separarted and re-stitched so that it becomes like new again, we have not yet done that.
> 
> Every time I sleep in a hotel or other bed with springs / foam / latex mattresses, I feel like I am on a bouncy castle compared to my beloved futon! But its horses for courses as they say.


We also have a futon


----------



## cermignano (Feb 9, 2017)

Which gave IKEA mattresses a good rating. They have such a variety of different levels of comfort or firmness. If anybody speaks English, you could ask them and try them out


----------



## CHRISJK (Jun 26, 2014)

Rabbitcat said:


> I reckon you should ask your window cleaner for advice as in Spain apparently they are experts on this subject
> 
> I know that sounds daft and frankly I didn't know about this myself until last week when I came back to our place unexpectedly and found my wife and the window cleaner in our bedroom
> 
> ...


Hahahahahah..... Brilliant PS.... I also offer that " Service "


----------



## Roland_O (Oct 17, 2016)

From what I can figure out you need to have pocketed springs, I.e independent springs that are not connected together. If they are connected then you risk the small of your back not being supported and the problem that one person moving affects the other.

Foam mattresses can be made such that moving one bit does not affect adjacent parts, but in my experience they are too hot (air cannot move around under you).

Water beds can work, but you need to get a damped one to stop 60s style swinging about, but again you can get trouble with too low ventilation.

So one is left with individual pocket springs, which work great but are by for the most expensive and heavy type. Drat.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

